# Amy Winehouse!!



## Ricci (May 10, 2007)

Yikes!! I'm I hallucinating or does she look like a witch?


----------



## Marisol (May 10, 2007)

This picture makes her look really old.


----------



## Ricci (May 10, 2007)

Yeah !


----------



## Makeup-aholic (May 10, 2007)

Maybe its a holloween pic.


----------



## Ricci (May 10, 2007)

hmm i doubt it but maybe lol what would she be as that ..if it was?


----------



## Bec688 (May 10, 2007)

Urgh, she looks yucky!


----------



## WhitneyF (May 10, 2007)

Ack! She's definitely lookin' witchy in this pic!


----------



## dcole710 (May 10, 2007)

that is not a flattering pic at all.


----------



## chocobon (May 10, 2007)

She looks so yucky yucky yucky!!


----------



## kittenmittens (May 10, 2007)

love her music, but I hate to say that she often looks like a trainwreck!!


----------



## La_Mari (May 10, 2007)

Her voice sounds so unnatural to me, like a man, but not really. I don't care for her...


----------



## SimplyElegant (May 10, 2007)

She looks like a vampire to me. Probably because of those teeth.


----------



## fickledpink (May 10, 2007)

Yikes! :/


----------



## Ricci (May 10, 2007)

Ohh I found a more flaterring picture!!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (May 10, 2007)

I love her voice, but let's just say this is NOT a good look for her.


----------



## han (May 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yikes!! I'm I hallucinating or does she look like a witch? nope your not hallucinateing..


----------



## ivette (May 10, 2007)

i never heard of her

and yes battygurl



she does look like a witch


----------



## Sirvinya (May 10, 2007)

Yup, she actually looks like that. She's never out of the glossy mags over here.


----------



## Manda (May 11, 2007)

EEEEeeeks, she does look alright in her video for Back to Black though. I'm not really a jazz-y kind of person but I do like her songs, plus it bumps in my car haha


----------



## Ashley (May 11, 2007)

Yep..that was a very unflattering pic! All she needs to complete the look is a hairy mole on her nose and some warts...and maybe some green skin.


----------



## MissMudPie (May 11, 2007)

Wow that's a bad pic.

I really like her music, though.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 11, 2007)

Yeah shes kinda not all that great looking but i love her music alot.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (May 11, 2007)

is she missing a tooth?! and the second pic looks like she's anorexic, which is weird because i think she looks cute in her "im no good" (i think is what the song is called) video. and i LOVE her music i also listen to it in my car!!!


----------



## farris2 (May 11, 2007)

scary


----------



## MissOli (May 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ohh I found a more flaterring picture!! yikes..look at her skinny legs ..now that's scary


----------



## kittenmittens (May 11, 2007)

the funny thing is, I heard she's supposed to be the next Bond girl!


----------



## semantje (May 11, 2007)

she did look good once!







she says that she was smoking pot in the time where she looked healthy. i would almost say: stick with the pot!


----------



## CellyCell (May 11, 2007)

Jesus, look at her legs.

Ugh. Someone posted awhile ago about her acne also.

She just a huge mess, overall. And them teeth - looks like she chews rocks.

But I like the songs she released so far, its weird - but its decent music.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (May 11, 2007)

She's not looking too good but I still love her. She has an amazing voice.


----------



## Ricci (May 11, 2007)

Hehe that was me that posted that good memory! lol

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Jesus, look at her legs.Ugh. Someone posted awhile ago about her acne also.

She just a huge mess, overall. And them teeth - looks like she chews rocks.

But I like the songs she released so far, its weird - but its decent music.


----------



## charish (May 11, 2007)

who is she?


----------



## Ricci (May 11, 2007)

A Famous singer hooked on Meth &amp; Crack


----------



## pinkdaisylove (May 11, 2007)

I love Amy Winehouse....but that pic is terrible!


----------



## FeverDream (May 12, 2007)

She definately looks bad more often than she looks good. Ick =P.


----------



## empericalbeauty (May 12, 2007)

Wow. they tried to make me go to rehab and i said NO NO NO! i like her. she is an alright cat. but thats about it.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (May 13, 2007)

All I can say it wow.


----------



## daer0n (May 13, 2007)

oh man, she needs a face change, not a face lift


----------



## kittenmittens (May 13, 2007)

I think it's really sad. she's so talented, but the girl obviously has an eating disorder (and a booze problem)....


----------



## Princess6828 (May 13, 2007)

Gross. She is wretched looking.


----------



## han (May 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *semantje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she did look good once!
http://www.bossip.com/uploaded_image...se1-742882.jpg

she says that she was smoking pod in the time where she looked healthy. i would almost say: stick with the pod!

what is pod??


----------



## Ricci (May 13, 2007)

I think she meant pot? but pot puts on the pounds

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what is pod??


----------



## han (May 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think she meant pot? but pot puts on the pounds haha.. i thought thats what she meant but didnt know forsure.. i think she must be smokeing more than pot if shes loosing weight and teeth


----------



## emily_3383 (May 13, 2007)

Yeah i think she does cocaine. There was a pic of her with white stuff in her nose. She also has an eating disorder as i seen pics of her a little thicker. Its really sad.


----------



## xEdenx (May 13, 2007)

lol yah she does but i LOVE her!


----------



## Ricci (May 14, 2007)

Well u dont loose weight and loose teeth from Pot even crack doesnt do that .. meth makes u loose teeth I know I did my homework ... I teech my kids what in meth ect to scare them from even wanting to try it...

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha.. i thought thats what she meant but didnt know forsure.. i think she must be smokeing more than pot if shes loosing weight and teeth


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow, that is a pic I'd rather not see.


----------



## Babino (Jun 19, 2007)

I think she is SO pretty.....but gosh....she DOES look like a witch there!


----------



## Bexy (Jun 19, 2007)

She looks scary in all of those pics. She looks like she quit smoking the pot for much harder drugs.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 19, 2007)

omg her legs!!!!


----------



## Colorlicious (Jun 19, 2007)

lmao i already commentd on this but everytime i see this i think "damn" with all that money you would think u could fix urself up a lil!


----------



## Barbette (Jun 20, 2007)

That isn't the most charming picture, I feel for this girl because she seems to be suffering greatly of an eating disorder, and the last thing people with eating disorders need is snide remarks from other women.


----------



## Xexuxa (Jun 21, 2007)

She looks like something out of a John Waters movie. I would like to hear her music someday.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 21, 2007)

Goodthing she cant hear us

Originally Posted by *Babette Pardoux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That isn't the most charming picture, I feel for this girl because she seems to be suffering greatly of an eating disorder, and the last thing people with eating disorders need is snide remarks from other women.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Jun 21, 2007)

I like some of her music, but I don't think she looks all that good. I have to agree that it looks like she's gone to much harder drugs, because pot doesn't make you look THAT BAD.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 21, 2007)

i use Pot and I look just fine


----------



## StrangerNMist (Jun 21, 2007)

I agree with you, Batty. People who smoke pot don't look like swizzle sticks with missing teeth.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 21, 2007)

No lol

Originally Posted by *StrangerNMist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree with you, Batty. People who smoke pot don't look like swizzle sticks with missing teeth.


----------



## lilbit (Jun 26, 2007)

I just bought her cd on iTunes, love the tunes...

but I am with you other ladies... she certainly doesn't get caught looking good too often... shame.

She calls her make up her "war paint"


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh man! She looks real disgusting. What a bad angle.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jun 26, 2007)

My boyfriend likes her. It's unfortunate to think he could have such bad taste!!! Ugh lol. I think she is atrocious. Maybe when she is all done up and airbrushed she looks alright.


----------



## UrbanChelsea (Jun 26, 2007)

That Amy Winehouse is messed up...but I love her music.


----------



## funmusicgirl (Jun 26, 2007)

yeah she is kinda freaky looking but her music is pretty decent


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 26, 2007)

Sometimes she looks nice, sometimes she looks iffy. But she's doing her own thing, i like her.

I like these:


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jul 4, 2007)

I love her...but I'll have to agree on the witch thing....


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 4, 2007)

very scary


----------

